
Woman charged for miscarrying after being shot, while shooter goes free - hsnewman
https://www.oregonlive.com/nation/2019/06/woman-charged-for-miscarrying-after-being-shot-while-shooter-goes-free.html
======
Nuzzerino
So from the eyes of the state, you're a murderer if you are a pregnant woman
who starts a fistfight with someone who by defending themselves, kills your
unborn baby. But if you in an act of premeditation opt for a "clinical"
abortion it's a-ok.

------
mg794613
This is some dystopian material. As a European I can't image the mother being
charged because she is pregnant "and then you shouldn't be in fights". She.
got. shot. Unless she was killing you I fail to see "shooting is self-defence
_

~~~
woofie11
That's sort of the question. If she came at someone with a knife, and they
shot her, it's not too unreasonable. Half the time, it turns out that's what
happened. Half the time, it's law enforcement doing something insane.

Our views here are biased by sample bias -- what gets reported in the news,
and whose side gets told.

I tend to like to wait until all the facts come out before deciding. When I've
done that, I've been surprised in both directions -- sometimes things turn out
to be nothing, and sometimes much worse than initially reported.

